# CBD Oil and more



## butcheniho

Hey folks,

I haven't logged in or posted on here for a while. I just wanted to sing the praises of CBD oil... This legal substance (in the U.K. at least) is one of the non psychoactive components of marijuana (meaning it doesn't get you high). It's very effective against anxiety, kind of how I'd expect any anti anxiety medication to work. I'm sure most of you are familiar with the knot in your stomach when feeling anxious, this substance unties that and frees your mind, the more you take it the more the knot and anxious feelings decrease. I live in Glasgow Scotland, there's a dude that sells it out of an old police box on the high street, he says the more you take the less you need (seems mad to me since this is the opposite to every substance i've ever taken), he seems like he knows his stuff though. I've taken it in a couple of ways, vaping it in a vape tank (smok baby) and as drops under the tongue. I can report that both are effective, dropping it under the tongue feels like it lasts a bit longer. I take 3-6 drops of 10% concentration CBD oil under my tongue 3-4 times a day. The positives are beautiful. It's stopped me being anxious in social situations, my biggest hurdle. It stops me tossing and turning at night worrying about stupid things. The only side effect... if I take maybe 10 drops it makes me a little sleepy. I am still derealised (depersonalisation started clearing up a while back) but the periods of time in which i'm aware of it are becoming fewer.

I know a lot of you will have gotten this from smoking weed, why would you want to put something in your body that's from the plant that's given you DP/DR? Well the two main components of weed, THC and CBD, need to be balanced. People breed weed to have a super high THC content, this is what gets you really really high, causes high arousal and subsequently anxiety and panic attacks. If this was balanced with a high content of CBD, I believe most of us wouldn't be in this situation. I suppose CBD negates the negative effects of THC, whilst letting the positive ones flourish. CBD won't make you feel anxious or panicky or anything like that. Just chilled and content with time.

To give you guys some reassurance I've suffered the worst DP has to offer. I've had this for over 3 years, induced by acid, mushrooms, a healthy dose of marijuana and a predisposition to this way of thinking. I've had all the existential fears, the loss of emotions, brain fog, detached memories, blurred vision, panic attacks, vomiting from such intense anxiety, shakes, complete lack of self confidence etc etc. None of this is an issue for me anymore, just a bit of derealisation which I can handle, it rarely interferes with my life.

Some other things I've been doing recently, nofap (stopping masturbation) and taking cold showers every morning for the last 4 months, replacing my terrible diet with HUEL (an oat based powder which you consume like a shake, containing everything your body needs, highly highly recommended, I think the U.S. equivalent is called soylent), meditation and exercise. But by far the best of these has been CBD oil, I'd really recommend considering this if you're struggling, you can buy it online, it's not cheap, but really effective. You need to get a special kind if you're wanting to stick it in a vaporiser (should be mixed with propylene glycol or similar).

I just want to give you some hope. I thought all was lost, I'd lost my social skills, my sense of humour, really wanted to be close to people but didn't know how. I'm really starting to enjoy social interaction again. I think the biggest factor is the CBD.

Anyway, I noticed there aren't posts about CBD and just wanted to make you guys aware of it. Any questions please hit me up. I can remember what it's like to be in the early stages, thinking that you're different to everyone else, you're never going to get better, everything's hopeless and depressing (not an issue for me anymore). I'd like to do what I can to help anyone through this. I really believe DP/DR is a blessing in disguise. If you can get through this, you can get through anything. You develop a stronger mind, ultimately a stronger sense of self and greater self awareness, you realise what's important in life and see through the bullshit.


----------



## Broken

Awesome. There is a really good Ch4 documentary on weed where they explained how thc stimulates receptors whereas cbd protects them. Also implied that cbd is neuroprotective when with thc and prevents psychotic breakdowns.

I did try it and oddly it seemed to be of help with the first 2 doses. But then faded. Although I took tablets of leaf not oil.. I wanted to get cbd oil but isn't it really expensive? Sounds a bit dodgy from an old police box lol


----------



## Light in the dark

Hi, Just a couple questions. Did you have sleep problems before the cbd? then maybe a bit personal but i am trying to look for a effective trial...Did you have libido problems? I am studying the link from brain to body signals with the frozen state of fear. Will let you know if i am on to something. Sincerly. LITD


----------



## butcheniho

@Broken, That's interesting. haha yeah, it does sound dodgy, maybe I'll find it's secretly laced with heroin, would explain why I feel so much better... I spend £60 on a 10ml bottle which lasts about 2 and a half weeks. I suppose it's quite a lot of money, but worth it in my opinion.

@Light in the dark, Not severe sleep problems, I used to early on in DP, same with libido, neither are an issue any more. CBD has improved my sleep quality though. Are you studying it as part of a course in an academic way, or just for your own interest? Are you talking about how bodily functions are maybe inhibited by anxiety? Libido and sleep were definitely inhibited by anxiety and DP and maybe still are, it's impossible to know until it's improved further.


----------



## freezeup

Where did you buy it? I've seen a ton of vendors online, yet all have very mixed reviews.


----------



## Broken

Just bought 5% 10ml for £30 on amazon.. so same price as you. Will see how that goes. Eventually this stuff will get bigger and cheaper. About to try some hemp tea as well. There are small amounts of cbd in hemp. I don't believe it is the cure or anything to do with what caused this. But I do need something that helps me physically relax


----------



## Light in the dark

@butcheniho : I am studying this with a couple students who are in med school. I am not a student but i am giving them all the help they need for the treating of the symptoms. As for libido i got a ED for the moment but if i am sleeping there is no problem so i am searching the link between the wake up brain and the sleeping brain. Is it the thoughts or the anxiety? will let you know


----------



## butcheniho

@Freezeup, I live in Glasgow, there's a vendor on the high street, so I buy it from him, you can buy it online though. I'm just not organised enough to order some a few days before I run out so it's handy just having someone I can go to whenever

@Broken, Great, I hope you get something useful from it. I started with 5%, but the dude ran out so I moved up to 10%, definitely still effective. I don't really believe there's a cut and dry cure for this either, not to say you can't get better but it seems like you can't put all your eggs in one basket, seems to be there same with all mental health issues i've experienced in myself and in others. Be interested to know how you get on.

@Light in the dark I hope you find some answers, it's always worth pursuing these links eh


----------



## butcheniho

The guy I buy it off has a website, he'll post to anywhere in the UK for £2 https://www.ecwid.com/store/cbdscotland/


----------



## Broken

Cheers, might check it out if the one in the post helps.

This is that channel 4 documentary. Worth signing up to 4od to watch it. It's free

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/drugs-live/on-demand/56137-001

It mentions some science about CBD but mostly focuses on THC. Still definitely worth the watch. Can I ask if weed triggered ur DP?


----------



## butcheniho

Yeah weed was the final straw


----------



## Broken

Yeh the weed did it for me... I wish I had been educated in what weed is 'meant' to feel like. Because to me, these DP symptoms feel like being high. Which I guess at the time I was looking for that detachment from my feelings and reality... Anyway, I forgot to mention in that documentary John Snow (famous news presenter not from game of thrones lol) took cannabis and described it as "absolutely awful. I felt.. somehow my soul had left my body". So yeh, if you ask me he experienced depersonalization. BUT that is THC that would have caused that and CBD almost does the opposite... well worth watching that documentary anyway


----------



## Broken

One more thing he said later in the programme about the experience of being on weed: "I feel woolly. I feel slightly separated from my myself. I'm a bit anxious about not being in control... I'm not in control". This all sounds like a depersonalization episode directly caused by weed that then passed afterwards. It was skunk that he smoked that caused this so high THC and low CBD. Also, there was some vague science that said THC switches off 'receptors' (didn't go into detail what receptors) causing negative symptoms, and that CBD switches those receptors back on


----------



## Broken

So just received my CBD oil... weirdly. It is having a positive effect. I can feel my face... which feels odd lol I have tried CBD before in pill form, and it was approx 30mg a day of dried leaf in pill form. The first dose of that seemed to have some effect. However, it faded with time and never returned the same as it did from the first dose. I do not think that is the best way to take it now.

But this. I took 3 tiny drops under my tongue. And wow! I feel definitely more relaxed.. been about 20minutes now. I have to say, of all the many many supplements I have taken this is definitely having the most dramatic effect. It isn't life changing yet but I definitely feel better after taking it. It is odd that my face feeling relaxed was the first thing. Perhaps it is because it enters the bloodstream under the tongue and reaches the face first... man I am excited about this one. I have been trying hemp tea recently but the CBD level may only be 1% in that and as I say in the stomach I don't think it will have as big an effect. Hemp tea does relax me minorly but nothing compared to this. Worth noting, I have been taking hemp oil which has GLA in it which naturally increases your own endocannabinoids.

My gut feeling is the CBD is a CB1 antagonist, which blocks those receptors and then this calms the dynorphin release downstream which effects the kappa receptors (and should in time increase kappa receptors). Fingers crossed this helps my DPD


----------



## Broken

Yeh my previous experience was the first dose or two seemed helpful and then faded... but who knows if the drops will last longer. I think I will commit to this for a month and see. Hopefully the effects last as I do feel the most relaxed I have done for quite some time.

In other news I took paracetamol the other day, within the recommended limits.. 1g every 4hours. And by the end of the day better pain relief (obvs) but a slight decrease in symptoms. It isn't known still exactly how paracetamol works, but it is suspected to mimic anandamide (natural CB1 agonist). Of course, this isn't to suggest this will be the cause of all people's DP. But paracetamol had more effect than any antidepressants etc than I have ever taken. Which might suggest my DPD is related to the cannabinoid and kappa receptors. Basically, if your DP was triggered by skunk this is something to consider


----------



## freezeup

I got this in the mail recently. https://www.thecbdistillery.com/product/250mg-15ml-full-spectrum-cbd-tincture/

It seems to be working so far. the full spectrum oil is what everyone should be trying. CBD on its own can have a very flat effect, the full spectrum has a bit of CBD,THC (less than .3%, so you wont be getting high) and a bunch of other cannabinoids that are supposed to be more helpful than just CBD on its own.

more info: https://www.projectcbd.org/science/terpenes/terpenes-and-entourage-effect


----------



## Broken

Awesome! Can you say exactly how many days and elaborate on "seems to be working so far"?

I would be inclined to agree, but for the moment I am taking just the CBD and hemp oil. It contains a fatty acid that would be used to create the endocannabinoid Anandamide. This is the molecule that THC mimics. So in theory I should have increased levels of natural Anandamide and CBD to (hopefully) increase my CB1 receptors and then from there increase my kappa receptors.

Also I am in the uk so finding CBD oil was hard enough. I doubt very much I will find oil with THC in legally here. I have to say I feel mentally, emotionally and physically very relaxed. I did take CBD before in pill form which wore off over time, but even then it wasn't this powerful, which is crazy to think as I have only had 6 drops!


----------



## freezeup

Broken said:


> Awesome! Can you say exactly how many days and elaborate on "seems to be working so far"?
> 
> I would be inclined to agree, but for the moment I am taking just the CBD and hemp oil. It contains a fatty acid that would be used to create the endocannabinoid Anandamide. This is the molecule that THC mimics. So in theory I should have increased levels of natural Anandamide and CBD to (hopefully) increase my CB1 receptors and then from there increase my kappa receptors.
> 
> Also I am in the uk so finding CBD oil was hard enough. I doubt very much I will find oil with THC in legally here. I have to say I feel mentally, emotionally and physically very relaxed. I did take CBD before in pill form which wore off over time, but even then it wasn't this powerful, which is crazy to think as I have only had 6 drops!


I don't know how to describe it really. It feels like my body\brain is more relaxed in a subtle way. Like I've just taken a shower and I'm laying in bed about to drift off. No where near that nice obviously, but you get the idea lol

its not really doing anything for my DP\DR though.

and yeah, it doesn't seem that site will ship outside of the US. I'm guessing due to the slight THC content some of their products have.


----------



## Billy D.P.

So I'm thinking about getting some of this but I'm nervous about the THC content. I'm doing tons of research and am only gonna buy a top brand with as little THC as I can find, but given how many people have ended up here due to THC I still wonder how safe this is. Has anyone who's taken this felt any effects of THC? Any high whatsoever?


----------



## freezeup

Billy D.P. said:


> So I'm thinking about getting some of this but I'm nervous about the THC content. I'm doing tons of research and am only gonna buy a top brand with as little THC as I can find, but given how many people have ended up here due to THC I still wonder how safe this is. Has anyone who's taken this felt any effects of THC? Any high whatsoever?


I can suggest these guys: https://www.thecbdistillery.com/product/25mg-cbd-capsules-30-count/

this product has absolutely no THC in it and only CBD. I take the full spectrum CBD oil which is supposed to work better but also contains a small amount of thc (less than .3%) and other cannabinoids that are supposed to work more synergistically when used together, rather than just taking pure CBD. I do feel myself becoming anxious if I overdo the full spectrum cbd oil, but I think thats just my mind playing tricks on me.


----------



## Broken

The CBD oils are usually made from hemp so no chance of any significant THC in it. It just relaxes me, no high anxiety or paranoia. I really recommend it


----------



## Broken

Hard to say if this is still working.. maybe minor improvements with sense of self and attention. Definite better sleep last few days.. hard to know if that's CBD. It has a half life of 1-2 days when taken orally which is quite long so although the dose is low (probs 5mg a time for X2 a day) 10mg a day SHOULD still have around 5mg still in the system by the next day.. so then the 3rd day there will be 7.5mg already at the beginning of the day.. And so on. So my point is it seemed to work very effectively on the first dose, but from then the changes will be subtle. Either way, I am taking these like medication, no off days. Progress if any will be slow, and the theory is it will reactivate the salience network which is turned down in DP. That and increase cb1 receptors and kappa receptors... this is of course all theory, but there are several theories as to why CBD could help. How u doing everyone else?


----------



## freezeup

Broken said:


> Hard to say if this is still working.. maybe minor improvements with sense of self and attention. Definite better sleep last few days.. hard to know if that's CBD. It has a half life of 1-2 days when taken orally which is quite long so although the dose is low (probs 5mg a time for X2 a day) 10mg a day SHOULD still have around 5mg still in the system by the next day.. so then the 3rd day there will be 7.5mg already at the beginning of the day.. And so on. So my point is it seemed to work very effectively on the first dose, but from then the changes will be subtle. Either way, I am taking these like medication, no off days. Progress if any will be slow, and the theory is it will reactivate the salience network which is turned down in DP. That and increase cb1 receptors and kappa receptors... this is of course all theory, but there are several theories as to why CBD could help. How u doing everyone else?


Man, 10mg is a really low dose. I've been suggested to take at least 20mg a day for anxiety\stress. It varies a lot for people though, everyone has a sweet spot.

I just bought a gram (1000mg total) of pure CBD isolate, looks like a piece of soap, but its 99% pure and costs only $30. You dissolve it into PG\VG (unflavored plain vape juice) and dose (sublingual) accordingly to what you used. I plan on making each ML of liquid 20mg.


----------



## Broken

Yeh I know altho saying that I have been having half a tincture which is nearer 7 drops so probs having approx 15mg a day... either way, I'm treating this as a drug that will build up over time if taken regularly. Rather than a quick fix or short term relief.... although saying that. I have just ordered 2 more 500mg 10ml bottles.. so when they arrive i might mega dose the rest which would in principle do the same. I just think if I want permanent changes from this, it will be little over a long period. Rather than waiting for the anxiety to come back and have another large hit. Of course, research is scarce so I don't know if this will do anything permanent. But it makes sense that this could functionally reactivate my salience network a tiny bit each day which would then lead to structural changes over time.. a big dose in a day might make me feel instant relief but the structural changes would be less significant. Either way, I'm now at the stage where my sleep is tonnes better due to cbd (?). That alone will give me improvements
My half life calculations aren't great. But with 15mg then after 6 days my blood level will be 15mg BEFORE the dose.. so I will be looking at 30mg in the body sustained everyday. This is assuming the lower range half life of 24 hours as opposed to 48 hours some other sources say


----------



## Broken

Felt as though I was really making some progress with this.. Had a very very disappointing order on amazon that has taken (so far) 9days.. so hit a seeming high. I thought to myself 'wow I havent felt this good in ages'. Mood better, sleep better, more physically relaxed, perhaps slight improvement in DR, appetite better, just all round better. Then I ran out and am left waiting. For those in the UK I would recommend Holland and Barrett. Not that I have tried it yet but it is the cheapest available in the uk with good reviews. It will take 6 days again to peak in the blood, and then probs another few days to feel the benefit. Absolutely gutted but have ordered enough for a couple months sustained use now. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Broken

Well depends where u are. In the UK Holland and Barrett have an offer of £15 for a 10ml 2.75% product. It is about £50 a gram if u can get a cheap source.. I would say u probably need to spend about £40-50 a month. Not cheap but you should know by the end of one bottle if it helps


----------



## Broken

For those considering this, this article outlines why a complete plant extract is better not just pure CBD. I have just bought a full plant extract and the actual difference I feel is amazing (despite the cbd content being 55% of the original cbd I had). Only downfall is it tastes a lot worse but I can deal with it.

https://www.projectcbd.org/ciencia/cannabis-pharmacology/single-compound-vs-whole-plant-cbd

TNF has been linked to DP but can't find the source right now. Either way, the theory and science behind why it helps me is a big mystery. All I can say is it does help me relax and sleep which is major for me


----------



## Mââk Torr

I think I'm gonna try this. It's legal now here in Switzerland and you can buy it in any tobacco shop. I had to quit my SNRI anti-depressor because it was numbing my soul and emotions as well as aggravating memory loss. It was somehow great since it allowed me to no think about DP for six months, but it hasn't helped me and I had ZERO feeling of re-P/integration in the last six months, which I felt was counter-productive. I'm not trying to escape the anxiety at all, but rather to solve it, but if CBD can help in just one dose that will go away after a short amount of time, I could use it to work on some stuff, meditate, etc.

What do you do when you are on CBD? Do you use the relaxed state to improve, work on stuff? or just enjoy the relaxation? Do you intend to use it indefinitely?


----------



## Broken

I am feeling a lot better but had bad insomnia last night. CBD is a good antibiotic so it could be killing off something like candida or Lyme (been bitten by ticks twice). Feel a bit groggy amd dehydrated (maybe a herx? ). Something very odd but good is happening the last day. There is a lot of muscular tension being released, all over but especially the abdomen. Either that or it is trauma being released.

When I take it I just try to go about my day normally. At the moment it is a bit up and down. Been taking it for 4 days and last time it took 10 days to stabilise (only stopped due to a delayed order). I would defo recommend it. Of all the many medications and supplements I have tried, this is without a doubt the best


----------



## Grindelwald

Thank you for posting this, I REALLY want to try CBD products. And yes, I did get DP from weed. But I was really well versed in the science behind weed effects, being a frequent pot smoker. I knew it was the THC that caused my panic attack. I’ve always felt if I tried a strain that was all CBD I would be totally fine. Unfortunately all kinds of weed are still illegal where I live.


----------



## Broken

You should, it is helping me lots. Meditation and mindfulness have been way better as well. Only been 7 days now and not wanting to get ahead of myself, but I feel this could really be a big part of me overcoming this


----------



## 106473

Not my cup of tea from a stoner for 8 years... who knows, i kinda think of this as everyone has a different balance, pulled and pushed in different directions, CBD oil doesn't help or make it worse, and yes I have theeeee best stuff you can get costs A LOT + £400 a bottle from the NHS! so i am just 50/50.. try it, see how it goes  Good luck


----------



## Broken

Christ how much?! What is in that stuff?? Yeh unfortunately it seems there are so many different types of dp. Starting to think mine is either autoimmune or lyme/virus/fungus.. king Elliott was talking about that before he dissappeared. Either way, I feel the best I have felt since this all started 14 years ago. Sorry it didn't help u too ck


----------



## Grindelwald

Broken said:


> You should, it is helping me lots. Meditation and mindfulness have been way better as well. Only been 7 days now and not wanting to get ahead of myself, but I feel this could really be a big part of me overcoming this


It's illegal in my state, suggestions??


----------



## Broken

Travel to a nearby state and buy bulk? I wouldn't suggest using a dealer as they have high thc skunk 9 times out of 10. Double check tho as cbd oil is legal in most states as I understand... there are a few behind the times though


----------



## Idorebhun

butcheniho said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I haven't logged in or posted on here for a while. I just wanted to sing the praises of CBD oil... This legal substance (in the U.K. at least) is one of the non psychoactive components of marijuana (meaning it doesn't get you high). It's very effective against anxiety, kind of how I'd expect any anti anxiety medication to work. I'm sure most of you are familiar with the knot in your stomach when feeling anxious, this substance unties that and frees your mind, the more you take it the more the knot and anxious feelings decrease. I live in Glasgow Scotland, there's a dude that sells it out of an old police box on the high street, he says the more you take the less you need (seems mad to me since this is the opposite to every substance i've ever taken), he seems like he knows his stuff though. I've taken it in a couple of ways, vaping it in a vape tank (smok baby) and as drops under the tongue. I can report that both are effective, dropping it under the tongue feels like it lasts a bit longer. I take 3-6 drops of 10% concentration CBD oil under my tongue 3-4 times a day. The positives are beautiful. It's stopped me being anxious in social situations, my biggest hurdle. It stops me tossing and turning at night worrying about stupid things. The only side effect... if I take maybe 10 drops it makes me a little sleepy. I am still derealised (depersonalisation started clearing up a while back) but the periods of time in which i'm aware of it are becoming fewer.
> 
> I know a lot of you will have gotten this from smoking weed, why would you want to put something in your body that's from the plant that's given you DP/DR? Well the two main components of weed, THC and CBD, need to be balanced. People breed weed to have a super high THC content, this is what gets you really really high, causes high arousal and subsequently anxiety and panic attacks. If this was balanced with a high content of CBD, I believe most of us wouldn't be in this situation. I suppose CBD negates the negative effects of THC, whilst letting the positive ones flourish. CBD won't make you feel anxious or panicky or anything like that. Just chilled and content with time.
> 
> To give you guys some reassurance I've suffered the worst DP has to offer. I've had this for over 3 years, induced by acid, mushrooms, a healthy dose of marijuana and a predisposition to this way of thinking. I've had all the existential fears, the loss of emotions, brain fog, detached memories, blurred vision, panic attacks, vomiting from such intense anxiety, shakes, complete lack of self confidence etc etc. None of this is an issue for me anymore, just a bit of derealisation which I can handle, it rarely interferes with my life.
> 
> Some other things I've been doing recently, nofap (stopping masturbation) and taking cold showers every morning for the last 4 months, replacing my terrible diet with HUEL (an oat based powder which you consume like a shake, containing everything your body needs, highly highly recommended, I think the U.S. equivalent is called soylent), meditation and exercise. But by far the best of these has been CBD oil, I'd really recommend considering this if you're struggling, you can buy it online, it's not cheap, but really effective. You need to get a special kind if you're wanting to stick it in a vaporiser (should be mixed with propylene glycol or similar).
> 
> I just want to give you some hope. I thought all was lost, I'd lost my social skills, my sense of humour, really wanted to be close to people but didn't know how. I'm really starting to enjoy social interaction again. I think the biggest factor is the CBD.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed there aren't posts about CBD and just wanted to make you guys aware of it. Any questions please hit me up. I can remember what it's like to be in the early stages, thinking that you're different to everyone else, you're never going to get better, everything's hopeless and depressing (not an issue for me anymore). I'd like to do what I can to help anyone through this. I really believe DP/DR is a blessing in disguise. If you can get through this, you can get through anything. You develop a stronger mind, ultimately a stronger sense of self and greater self awareness, you realise what's important in life and see through the bullshit.


Hey!
I would like to ask, I found that even a very very small amount of alcohol is getting me into the DPDR mode very very hard, I didn't tried to smoke week from the day my DPDR started. I'm thinking about trying CBD oil, that contain 0.2% THC, do you think it'll have any bad affect on me (I'm mostly talking about the 0.2% THC). because today even if I'll drink little bit of beer, I'll feel really really bad for few days..


----------



## jabirkhan

butcheniho said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I haven't logged in or posted on here for a while. I just wanted to sing the praises of CBD oil... This legal substance (in the U.K. at least) is one of the non psychoactive components of marijuana (meaning it doesn't get you high). It's very effective against anxiety, kind of how I'd expect any anti anxiety medication to work. I'm sure most of you are familiar with the knot in your stomach when feeling anxious, this substance unties that and frees your mind, the more you take it the more the knot and anxious feelings decrease. I live in Glasgow Scotland, there's a dude that sells it out of an old police box on the high street, he says the more you take the less you need (seems mad to me since this is the opposite to every substance i've ever taken), he seems like he knows his stuff though. I've taken it in a couple of ways, vaping it in a vape tank (smok baby) and as drops under the tongue. I can report that both are effective, dropping it under the tongue feels like it lasts a bit longer. I take 3-6 drops of 10% concentration CBD oil under my tongue 3-4 times a day. The positives are beautiful. It's stopped me being anxious in social situations, my biggest hurdle. It stops me tossing and turning at night worrying about stupid things. The only side effect... if I take maybe 10 drops it makes me a little sleepy. I am still derealised (depersonalisation started clearing up a while back) but the periods of time in which i'm aware of it are becoming fewer.
> 
> I know a lot of you will have gotten this from smoking weed, why would you want to put something in your body that's from the plant that's given you DP/DR? Well the two main components of weed, THC and CBD, need to be balanced. People breed weed to have a super high THC content, this is what gets you really really high, causes high arousal and subsequently anxiety and panic attacks. If this was balanced with a high content of CBD, I believe most of us wouldn't be in this situation. I suppose CBD negates the negative effects of THC, whilst letting the positive ones flourish. CBD won't make you feel anxious or panicky or anything like that. Just chilled and content with time.
> 
> To give you guys some reassurance I've suffered the worst DP has to offer. I've had this for over 3 years, induced by acid, mushrooms, a healthy dose of marijuana and a predisposition to this way of thinking. I've had all the existential fears, the loss of emotions, brain fog, detached memories, blurred vision, panic attacks, vomiting from such intense anxiety, shakes, complete lack of self confidence etc etc. None of this is an issue for me anymore, just a bit of derealisation which I can handle, it rarely interferes with my life.
> 
> Some other things I've been doing recently, nofap (stopping masturbation) and taking cold showers every morning for the last 4 months, replacing my terrible diet with HUEL (an oat based powder which you consume like a shake, containing everything your body needs, highly highly recommended, I think the U.S. equivalent is called soylent), meditation and exercise. But by far the best of these has been CBD oil, I'd really recommend considering this if you're struggling, you can buy it online, it's not cheap, but really effective. You need to get a special kind if you're wanting to stick it in a vaporiser (should be mixed with propylene glycol or similar).
> 
> I just want to give you some hope. I thought all was lost, I'd lost my social skills, my sense of humour, really wanted to be close to people but didn't know how. I'm really starting to enjoy social interaction again. I think the biggest factor is the CBD.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed there aren't posts about CBD and just wanted to make you guys aware of it. Any questions please hit me up. I can remember what it's like to be in the early stages, thinking that you're different to everyone else, you're never going to get better, everything's hopeless and depressing (not an issue for me anymore). I'd like to do what I can to help anyone through this. I really believe DP/DR is a blessing in disguise. If you can get through this, you can get through anything. You develop a stronger mind, ultimately a stronger sense of self and greater self awareness, you realise what's important in life and see through the bullshit.


Awesome that's really good to hear, I also have a really good result with cbd oil for pain, I have joint pain recently and i have tried a number of medicine which was not really working, Finally, my friend has suggested trying CBD and its work really well for me..


----------

